# My shoulder hurts!



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Put the Red Dot on the 12ga. yesterday and tried to get it sighted in. After 20 rounds or so still wasn't happy with the results. Tried different brands of slugs. Just couldn't get it to shoot consistently. It's a smooth barrel but think I may have been adjusting the scope the wrong way. For anyone who has one or knows which way do you move the windage and elevation. Right now it's hitting high and to the left. Do I move the scope setting down and to the right or is it the opposite? Haven't used scopes much but the eyes need a little help these days. Can't take another 20 rounds! Thanks


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

You move the rear sight , in the direction you want the bullet to move. There should be an R with an arrow that will move the point of impact to the right. There should also be an UP with the arrow that will move it up. Of course the opposite directions move the point of impact the other way. Make sure the mounts and rings are all tight. Get sand bags or some kind of cushioned resistence to place the gun on, have the gun supported by some kind of set up that supports the gun and takes your movements out of the equation. 
John


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks luredaddy,my left,right isn't marked something came off. I'm thinking clockwise is left.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't adjust my scopes very often so I am always unsure of myself when I go to do it. I can never remember whether the right/left od up/down on the scope is referring to the shot placement adjustment or the movement of the crosshairs. One way you can make sure you are going the right way is that after you make your shot get a solid position so that you are steady and have someone start cranking the adjustment. You should be able to see it moving. Make sure it is moving toward you bullet hole. If you were able to hold the gun totally steady you can use this method to get pretty close right away. I was sighting my son's 20 gage in the other day and was able to get pretty close that way. Basically what you do is hold it steady with the crosshairs on the bullseye that you were aiming at and then crank the crosshairs to the bullet hole. For me that gets me close enough quickly so that I can start tweaking it from there.

I feel sorry for you with 20 shots. That would beat you up pretty badly. Hopefully you are close enough that you can get there in just a very few more shots. I assume that you were getting consistent groupings? If not then you would want to make sure that your scope mounts are tight and beyond that it would be possibly inconsistency from the ammo. I also assume that you were shooting Foster slugs or rifled slugs since you stated smooth bore. I just mentioned that because sometimes there is confusion on using rifled slug versus sabots but basically the sabots or for use on the rifled barrels whereas rifled slugs (Foster type) are for smooth bore. I have been fortunate enough to have the basic Sluggers brands shoot well for me through my gun. They are probably one of the lowest price as well which is an added plus. Others have better luck with other brands. The key though is consistency and if you are right now consistently hitting in the same spot then it is just a scope adjustment.

Good luck on getting it sighted in and also good luck on the season!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Also something to consider is how far each click moves your point of impact whether it be 1/8" or 1/4".


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Also something to consider is how far each click moves your point of impact whether it be 1/8" or 1/4".


Good point! I think most scopes list 1/4" increments at 100 yards. So if you are sighting in at say 50 yards and are off by 1" it would take 8 clicks. If you are off by much on short distances you will need to go a long way. Personally I don't even start counting clicks initially but rather turns (half turn, 3/4 turn, etc.) Once I get close then I start tweaking it by counting clicks.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i believe that for iron sight adjustments you move them opposite and for scopes you adjust "with".


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

I always have to think this one through. The rear sight you move the direction you want to go. Front sight (treat scopes as front sights) you move towards the direction you're off.

In theory you could sight a scope in with one shot. If the gun could be held completely motionless, fire one shot, move the crosshairs to the hole and there ya go. Theory being the key word here .


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

sporty said:


> In theory you could sight a scope in with one shot. If the gun could be held completely motionless, fire one shot, move the crosshairs to the hole and there ya go. Theory being the key word here .


I save several rounds of ammo using that approach. I do not have a bench that is totally stationary but I get pretty close. The key to doing it is fo the person turning the windage and elevation adjustments to do so with as little pressure as he/she can. Usually I am able to move to within an inch or so at 50 yards on the first shot or two doing this. Then from there I start clicking.

My problem on a scope knowing which way to go is always whether clicks to the right on the windage mean it will move my shot to the right or move my crosshairs to the right. I always confirm the direction that I need to go based on what I was dialing in on the above method.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Good targets to use in this are the ones with all the squares, each square is equal to 1", eliminates alot of the guesswork, slug guns are always a chore to get sighted in, something else you might want to consider is that you might be flinching after so many rounds, shoot a few then put it down for a bit, I have heard that semi-autos gives you less felt recoil due to the gas operation, I have only shot slugs through a 870 and it was a bear.


----------



## Davedacat (Apr 10, 2004)

there is a very quick and easy way to adjust a scope to get it very close, and save some $$$ dollars on ammo... shoot 3 shots from your rest.. all aimed at the bullseye, they should group fairly close .. looking through your scope pick a point that you think is in the middle of your 3 shots.. put your crosshairs on that spot, start turning your elevation,windage on your scope until the crosshairs are on the bullseye .. as long as you don't move your gun while you are adjusting you should now be on target.. it is best to have the gun rested in bags or something doing this .. but if you are stable it can be done. This eliminates having to guess and move 1/4 inch at a time, when you are way off target... with a bolt action rifle you can take out your bolt .. look through the barrel and line bullseye looking through your bore .. then move your scope to the bull .. this will get you on paper at a 100 or 200 yards.. if you have just put your scope ... it will keep you from wasting shots


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Davedacat said:


> there is a very quick and easy way to adjust a scope to get it very close, and save some $$$ dollars on ammo... shoot 3 shots from your rest.. all aimed at the bullseye, they should group fairly close .. looking through your scope pick a point that you think is in the middle of your 3 shots.. put your crosshairs on that spot, start turning your elevation,windage on your scope until the crosshairs are on the bullseye .. as long as you don't move your gun while you are adjusting you should now be on target.. it is best to have the gun rested in bags or something doing this .. but if you are stable it can be done. This eliminates having to guess and move 1/4 inch at a time, when you are way off target... with a bolt action rifle you can take out your bolt .. look through the barrel and line bullseye looking through your bore .. then move your scope to the bull .. this will get you on paper at a 100 or 200 yards.. if you have just put your scope ... it will keep you from wasting shots


I think you said that backwards. Your description was basically what was suggested up above but if you do it the way I read yours you would actually move the wrong direction. In other words if I shoot a 3 shot group and it hits dead right 2 inches and I put the crosshairs on the shot group I will be moving my shot to the right farther. Then to get the crosshairs on the bullseye I would have to move it left which would make me shoot farther to the right. Maybe you were thinking of the same steps that was suggested above but it sounds backwards.

Basically you center the crosshairs on the bullseye and make your shot group. Then with the gun still in that same spot (on the bullseye) start dialing the crosshairs out to your shot group. Essentially you are pointing the scope to where the shots hit.

You are right that using that technique can save a lot of shots. And particularly when you are shooting sabots or expensive rifle ammo it can be a real cost savings to dial in quickly.


----------



## Davedacat (Apr 10, 2004)

How funny is that ... you are right it is backwards, was driving home and it came to me out of nowhere that I posted that backwards... Came back on to correct it ....... 


Thanks dave


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks guys,I guess I'm not the only one who can't remember which way to go. I'm using foster slugs 2 3/4 1oz. Shot the sluggers and winchester brand.I used a bore sighter to begin with and the first shots were close but I went downhill after that. I think it had to do with moving the scope the wrong way and the ouch factor! After my shoulder stops hurting I'll get back out and try again,this time I'm going to get some sand bags and think about how I need to adjust it. I hate to take a gun out that i don't have confidence in. I'll let you know how it works out. Thanks again.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

sporty said:


> I always have to think this one through. The rear sight you move the direction you want to go. Front sight (treat scopes as front sights) you move towards the direction you're off.
> 
> In theory you could sight a scope in with one shot. If the gun could be held completely motionless, fire one shot, move the crosshairs to the hole and there ya go. Theory being the key word here .


That just made me believe I was going the wrong way. I did it one way and then another till I couldn't take it anymore!


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

12ga, 20 rounds uuuuhhhgggg! That is the reason why I switched to a muzzleloader.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

this link is from an elk hunting site but really explains how to sight in a scoped weapon.

http://members.tripod.com/~elkhunter2/sight_in.html


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Snackmans Dad said:


> 12ga, 20 rounds uuuuhhhgggg! That is the reason why I switched to a muzzleloader.


me too!!! i was with rex and i think it was 25 rounds!!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Snackmans Dad said:


> 12ga, 20 rounds uuuuhhhgggg! That is the reason why I switched to a muzzleloader.


That is the reason my 12ga never gets the scope removed from it and it stays secured in the cabinet all off-season. I only have to put a couple of rounds through it for assurance and I am good to go.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

move closer to the target, make 2 click adjustments and scrap that red dot get a shotgun scope

once you start to feel in your head that the next shot will hurt. stop shooting. you will NEVER get an accurate shot flinching and i'll bet that money order you were flinching. if its too much shooting, do the sighting in over a few days. once you start flinching, your done..


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

ezbite said:


> move closer to the target, make 2 click adjustments and scrap that red dot get a shotgun scope
> 
> once you start to feel in your head that the next shot will hurt. stop shooting. you will NEVER get an accurate shot flinching and i'll bet that money order you were flinching. if its too much shooting, do the sighting in over a few days. once you start flinching, your done..


I don't know that I was flinching but I'd bet I was,If the gun would have misfired I'd probably fallen off the bench! I'm getting a scope for the smoke pole and may get one for the shotgun but can't get it all right now. Just wanted the 12ga. as a backup in case someone else needed to use it.I'll take every thing I learned here and put it to use. Made a lot of sense to me. Not taking the money order bet,only bet on sure things like the Browns!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

There is some great advice giving here. Davedacat suggested a 3 shot group. This is a must. If you shoot 1 shot groups you will never know if you "threw" a shot. And Ez is right. Get a shotgun scope. I have an 870 with a cantilever barrel. I had the barrel ported and it took away some of the recoil. Last year I put a Boyd's thumb-hole stock on it. The new stock absorbs most of the recoil area into the thumb area. I was scared to death of that gun after shooting a few rounds out of it. Now you hardly feel the recoil. I use a cheap shooting rest I bought at Gander for a few bucks and a sand bag. 

You should always start out at the 50 yard mark and follow your manufacturer's recommendations for your brand of slugs on sight adjustments. I shot federal premiums and I have to be about 2.5" high at 50 yards to be dead nuts on at 100 yards. Good luck. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

One other thing I forgot. This also could be your problem. I purchased a high dollar scope many years ago for my 308. I had never put the scope on. This year I decided to put it on my 270 instead. As I was sighting it in and making my corrections, I noticed that the point of impact was getting further away. I checked the scope and the up and down adjustments are opposite of what the scope says it is supposed to be. Since I bought it to long ago I cannot take it back. I'll just adjust for it on the range. Check you adjustments. Maybe yours is wrong as well.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Toxic what brand of scope was it? Some have lifetime.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Scott, it was a Simmons Atec 2X10. The scope works fine, just the elevation and windage are opposite of what the arrows say. I never finished sighting the rifle though. I didn't want to waste all my ammo. !% I really never gave it any consideration on sending it back. Does anyone think I should?


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Went out and tried what everyone said here and happy to say it only took 5 shoots to get what I was looking for. I'm going to put a scope on my muzzle loader this week so all that info will come in handy. Next year I may put a scope on the shotgun but I'm happy with it for this year with only two more days to use it. EZ you were right about what happens when you leave the Red Dot on! Went to sight it in and it was dead,some dummy forgot to turn it off! The batteries are only $2.50 so going to carry a spare from now on. Thanks guys for all your help.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Scott, it was a Simmons Atec 2X10. The scope works fine, just the elevation and windage are opposite of what the arrows say. I never finished sighting the rifle though. I didn't want to waste all my ammo. !% I really never gave it any consideration on sending it back. Does anyone think I should?


It wouldnt hurt to check in and see if you could send it back for service, Im pretty sure they will look at it its just a matter of if its covered under warranty...or you can just use the adjustments as they are.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

rattletraprex said:


> EZ you were right about what happens when you leave the Red Dot on! Went to sight it in and it was dead,some dummy forgot to turn it off! The batteries are only $2.50 so going to carry a spare from now on. Thanks guys for all your help.


at least it happened out of the woods, not when you were pulling up on that 10 pointer


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

ezbite said:


> at least it happened out of the woods, not when you were pulling up on that 10 pointer


So very true..if your going to stub your toe do it at the range.


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

When ever my son is sighting his gun in I always load it for him and will let him shoot a couple of rounds to get it to hit a group then hand him an empty gun and then watch for the flinch it usaully comes and then will point out to him what he just did, always works cause if you let them shoot they will never see it. Just a little trick to wake them up and show them what they are doing wrong. As far as adjusting to the center that method saves a lot of rounds and sore shoulders lol.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

[quote="J";545348]When ever my son is sighting his gun in I always load it for him and will let him shoot a couple of rounds to get it to hit a group then hand him an empty gun and then watch for the flinch it usaully comes and then will point out to him what he just did, always works cause if you let them shoot they will never see it. Just a little trick to wake them up and show them what they are doing wrong. As far as adjusting to the center that method saves a lot of rounds and sore shoulders lol.[/quote]
I like that empty gun trick. I will have to keep that one in mind for my next two boys as they move up into slugging.


----------

